# Burman: Rijina



## danalto

Hello, all! I'm writing the Italian dialogues (for dubbing) for *"The Lady"* (the movie). There are several mistakes, on the original script, the person who wrote it obviously doesn't know Burman at all.
So, I would like to know if a name of a city / village "in the mountains" could be *Rijina*. I didn't find it on the Net. 
Thank you for your help! 
D.


----------



## L'irlandais

Ciao danalto,
Rijina sounds like someone's first name. (Popular in Nepal for instance.) 


> Example :  Rijina Viiw (رجاوية حميمقة) a fashion model on facebook.


Could you provide a line or two of the dialogue, to help understand the context a little better?


----------



## danalto

L'irlandais said:


> Ciao danalto,
> Rijina sounds like someone's first name. (Popular in Nepal for instance.)
> Could you provide a line or two of the dialogue, to help understand the context a little better?



Sure! Here it is! Please note: the question marks...are on the original script!!!!  The guy is talking to Aung Sun Suu Kyi.

NLD GUY
You have to unify all minorities but Rijina (???) is in the middle of the mountains.


----------



## L'irlandais

An on-line clickable map of *Burma* shows which of the countries minority populations live in the mountains. 


> (Ethnic groups :  Tibetan, Drung, Lisu & Nu all live up in the mountains.)


Perhaps the member of the "National League for Democracy" party is refering to an individual of one of these groups?  That line is along the lines of _ "Difficult to inspire unity, when one (Rijina (perhaps?)) is so isolated geographically"._  To be honest, without having seen the whole film I'm unable to help you further.

Bye,


----------



## danalto

L'irlandais said:


> An on-line clickable map of *Burma* shows which of the countries minority populations live in the mountains.
> Perhaps the member of the "National League for Democracy" party is refering to an individual of one of these groups?  That line is along the lines of _ "Difficult to inspire unity, when one (Rijina (perhaps?)) is so isolated geographically"._  To be honest, without having seen the whole film I'm unable to help you further.
> 
> Bye,


Thank you for your help!


----------

